

A new, easier approach to documenting SQL Server databases - Zarium
http://www.livedoco.com/a-new-approach-to-documenting-databases

======
Zarium
Rather than generating a static data dictionary document LiveDoco provides a
Web browser based interface to SQL Server's metadata.

